# Ncid



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm running NCIDD 0.69 and tivocid. Works great but is there a way not to include "MSG: TTY in use ..." and "MSG: TTY available..." in the cidcall.log?


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

alert5 said:


> I'm running NCIDD 0.69 and tivocid. Works great but is there a way not to include "MSG: TTY in use ..." and "MSG: TTY available..." in the cidcall.log?


Just wondering what it it you need to accomplish. Is it to make the log more readable?


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes. Those messages are just a minor irritation when I want to print out a history of received calls.

They also popup on my PCs runnng NCIDPOP and NCID.tcl.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

Have you tried using cidrss? It's a TivoWebPlus module for viewing cid logs, and the latest version is in the CVS. You can output your log to a comma-delimited file and import it into any spreadsheet if you need a history.



alert5 said:


> Yes. Those messages are just a minor irritation when I want to print out a history of received calls.
> 
> They also popup on my PCs runnng NCIDPOP and NCID.tcl.


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

alert5 said:


> I'm running NCIDD 0.69 and tivocid. Works great but is there a way not to include "MSG: TTY in use ..." and "MSG: TTY available..." in the cidcall.log?


Those messages should not appear in the cidcall.log file. They should only appear in the ncidd.log file. Email your log file to me at sourceforge so I can verify and fix the problem.


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

jlc,

This is showing up in my cidcall.log. I x'ed out actual numbers and names for this sample.

MSG: Started 03/24/2008 18:52
MSG: Started 03/24/2008 18:58
CID: 

*DATE*03242008*TIME*1500*LINE*-*NMBR*xxxxxxxx*MESG*NONE*NAME*xxxxxxx*
CID: 

*DATE*03242008*TIME*1626*LINE*-*NMBR*xxxxxxx*MESG*NONE*NAME*xxxxxxx*
CID: 

*DATE*03242008*TIME*1628*LINE*-*NMBR*UNAVAILABLE *MESG*NONE*NAME*UNAVAILABLE*
MSG: TTY in use, Waiting 03/24/2008 

21:22
MSG: TTY available, Active 03/24/2008 21:22
MSG: TTY in use, Waiting 03/24/2008 21:22
MSG: TTY available, 

Active 03/24/2008 21:23
MSG: TTY in use, Waiting 03/24/2008 23:28
MSG: TTY available, Active 03/24/2008 23:28
MSG: 

TTY in use, Waiting 03/24/2008 23:28
MSG: TTY available, Active 03/24/2008 23:28
CID: 

*DATE*03242008*TIME*1954*LINE*-*NMBR*xxxxxxxx*MESG*NONE*NAME*xxxxxx*
MSG: TTY in use, Waiting 03/25/2008 01:33
MSG: 

TTY available, Active 03/25/2008 01:33
MSG: TTY in use, Waiting 03/25/2008 01:33
MSG: TTY available, Active 

03/25/2008 01:34


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

alert5,

Your CID log file shows MSG lines for when ncidd starts as well as TTY status lines. I believe you are also getting MSG lines for when ncidd terminates. This seems to indicate you are nunning ncidd version 0.61 or earlier. Maybe you have a old binary of ncidd around and are running it instead of the 0.69 version. The ncidd.log file will tell you the version of ncidd running.

If a old binary is not your problem, you should install NCID 0.70 to get the latest fixes and enhancements. If the problem still exists, post the cidcall.log and ncidd.log files from 0.70 and indicate which NCID programs you are running and how you start them.

If a fix is needed for your problem, it will be based on version 0.70.


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

Problem solved.

The solution required completely removing everything in /var/hack and fresh installing ncid 0.70 and out2osd.

Thanks for your help. Ncid for DTivo is the best hack ever from a WAF perspective.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

jlc -- for those of us at an earlier version than .70, what files should be updated to get us current? I don't want to overwrite .alias and .conf file unless I have to and, if I do, I want to preserve my settings first.


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

PortlandPaw said:


> jlc -- for those of us at an earlier version than .70, what files should be updated to get us current? I don't want to overwrite .alias and .conf file unless I have to and, if I do, I want to preserve my settings first.


You should only need to save the configuration and alias files that you modified. The easiest method is to rename /var/hack/etc/ncid to /var/hack/etc/ncid.old and install NCID-0.70. The best method is to move /var/hack/etc/ncid to /var/tmp/ncid.old and remove all previous NCID files like alert 5 did. You can replace the new alias file with your old one, and while you can replace ncidd.conf with the yours, you should remake any changes you did previously to it. A new configuration variable was add in this release.

When I upgrade my system, I usually do a diff between my configuration files and the new ones to see if there are any changes. If there are no changes or only release changes, I leave the new one. If there are only changes I made, I replace the new one with my old one. If there are release changes and I made changes, then I make the same changes to the new file.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Good advice. Thanks, John.


----------

